# Iowa Spring Gatherin



## travcoman45 (Feb 22, 2010)

Hey yall, figure we'd get an earlier start on it this year.

How's Weekend a June 19th sound ta yall? Figure we'd have it in Rockford again if that be alright with everbody.

If it sounds workable, I'll get ahold a the town an see what we can do bout reservations an maybe we can put on another town feed if ya guys wanna.

Let me know what yall think. 
__________________


----------



## bbally (Feb 23, 2010)

I am penciling it in if you will have me.

I will drag the rig up there if I can make.  It is our busy time, but I can knock a little off.


----------



## travcoman45 (Feb 23, 2010)

Sure nough be glad ta have ya!


----------



## smokebuzz (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm in!!!!

Maybe we can fix the showers , so not to have a SHOCKING experience


----------



## travcoman45 (Feb 23, 2010)

Aw come on buzz, made em more "Electrifrying"!


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 23, 2010)

Sounds like fun. I wish more members lived around my area so we could get together and not have to drive a LONG ways.


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 23, 2010)

Sounds like fun, you all are just up I 35 from us here in KC...


----------



## travcoman45 (Feb 26, 2010)

Bump. Da bump.


----------



## erain (Feb 26, 2010)

thinkin on it, planning on it, will be there if possible. just a bit too soon to tell. like to see all of you again and if bbally coming meet the dude and ck out his rig as well...


----------



## bill in mn (Feb 26, 2010)

That sounds fun,are People from MN wecome? Maybe run the bike down for the day or so.Great idea.Bill


----------



## travcoman45 (Feb 26, 2010)

Why sure, anybody what wanna come can sure do so!  We be glad ta have ya.  It's at the Rockford Iowa city park an it be a campground also.  Nice river there if fishin be yer thing an a neat little town.


----------



## gabriel (Feb 26, 2010)

I may show up.  From the looks of some of your pictures, I'm probably atleast 10 years younger than most of you but I'd love to take some tips from all the pros around here as well as eat some good food.  We'll see what June brings.

- Gabe


----------



## smokebuzz (Feb 26, 2010)

Ya we allow 'Soda'ns, so head on down, glad ta have as many folks as possible, tons a fun to be had.


----------



## smokebuzz (Feb 26, 2010)

SO, your say'n we'er old?, glad ta have you young'ns, even if I am turn'n 40 tommarow


----------



## travcoman45 (Mar 7, 2010)

Bodda-bing, da bumpity.


----------



## travcoman45 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hello, Hi, how are ya!


----------



## earache_my_eye (Apr 29, 2010)

Another BUMP for Tip's cause. I'm planning to attend...may not camp, tho. 
Gotta bring the wee one out an introduce him to the smokin' crowd, dontcha know...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Maybe by June, I can have this whole smoking thing figgered out...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





L8r,
Eric


----------



## travcoman45 (May 6, 2010)

Okay yall, times a comin ta do some serious plannin here. June 19th ain't that far off.

So, who alls a comin? What days? Ya campin?

Tip an Darcy (travcoman45) I'm a comin sometime Thursday ta get set up an be there all weekend an yup, were campin.

They ain't gonna do reservations again this year, so if ya wan't a garuntee on yer spot, I'm willin ta do the paper work if ya send the greenbacks. We had room last year an hopin I can nab the shelter house again this year by bein there on Thursday.

Kinda like ta know how many folks ta expect. 
__________________


----------



## travcoman45 (May 6, 2010)

Okay, I think were just gonna do a freewill donation, cause it ain't really worth the hassel a gettin a license fer a one day event.

I'm gonna do:

Smoked pork loin
Smoked meatloaf
Smoked chicken quarters
Smoke in the holler Beans

I'm gonna try an get a second drum built before the gatherin. Anybody else bringin a smoker? Hi buzz! Hint hint!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I can bring some maple, apple an mesquite wood if we need chunks er sticks, just let me know. 
__________________


----------



## earache_my_eye (May 6, 2010)

I'll be there as much as I can, though not camping...Valerie and the kids will prolly come and go...(baseball, etc...)

I can  bring my drum and/or the ecb.

depending on what anybody else wants to smoke....I have two good sized butts in the deep freeze.  I could either do those, or a couple briskets.


----------



## travcoman45 (May 12, 2010)

Ok folks, buzz can't come, steve's mom isn't good, were just not gettin a turnout here.

I just gonna pull the plug on the spring gatherin.  I ain't gonna spend the money er the time if we can't have enough folk ta make it a go.  I don't like doin this, it sucks, lookin forward to a good weekend a friends an smokin but it just ain't flyin.

Sorry yall.


----------



## earache_my_eye (May 12, 2010)

Well, shoot!  Iffn some of the peeps that would like to come make a more definite commitment, can we put the plug back in and have it anyway?


----------



## travcoman45 (May 12, 2010)

It's upta the people.  But they best jump on board real quick, times gettin short.


----------

